# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  لینک جهت دانلود JDK 6

## zer0cool

دوستان من برای نصب نسخه جدید NetBean احتیاج به JDK 6 دارم اگر کسی لینکشو در اختیارم بگذاره ممنون میشم.

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام

http://download.huihoo.com/java/javase/

----------


## zer0cool

> سلام
> 
> http://download.huihoo.com/java/javase/


من ده بار سعی کردم دانلود کنم هر بار تا نصفه دانلود میشه بعد ارور میده نمیدونم چرا میشه راهنماییم کنید.
مرسی

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
مشکل از اشتراک اینترنت شما است . با یه نرم افزار مدیریت دانلود این کار رو بکن مشکلت حل میشه .

----------


## GeniusNapster

با سلام
اين لينك مربوط به jdk6 update 14 براي سيستم عامل ويندوز مي باشد.
http://www.4shared.com/file/11475935...dows-i586.html
http://www.badongo.com/cfile/15870710

----------


## sadjadu92maxwell

http://download.cnet.com/3001-2212_4...c82f5e4a0187dd

you can download jdk 6 directly from this link:

----------


## jlover

با تشکر از همه
کسی لینک دانلود با آخرین آپدیتش رو نداره (16) فکر می کنم باشه

----------


## yadamnareh

> با تشکر از همه
> کسی لینک دانلود با آخرین آپدیتش رو نداره (16) فکر می کنم باشه


 
سلام.
اینم لینک JDK 6 Update 16:
دانلود از سایت فرفره دانلود(اولین و جامع ترین سایت دانلود نرم افزارهای رایگان)

اگه خوب بود تشکر بزن

----------


## hesam122

سلام
دوستان میشه منو راهنمایی کنید که چطوری با جاوا روی مک کار کنم
لینک jdk برای مک اگه لطف کنید بذارید با اموزش نصب
سیستم من
 MAC Book pro 
mac os 10.6

----------


## Miladsob

> سلام.
> اینم لینک JDK 6 Update 16:
> دانلود از سایت فرفره دانلود(اولین و جامع ترین سایت دانلود نرم افزارهای رایگان)
> 
> اگه خوب بود تشکر بزن



من 64 بیتی لازم دارم، این نسخه اش چند بیتیه؟

----------


## kahkeshane2012

سلام. دوستان هر ورژنی که میخاین بفرمایید بدون هیچ دردسری.......
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/jdk1.6...k1.6.0?view=ls

----------

